# 32 weeks and feel like can't go anymore :(



## Destin

Anyone else feeling this way? I am so tired and weak. Can't stand or walk without my arms and legs feeling like they are going to give out. Has gotten worse over past two weeks. Blood work fine. No anemia. Is this just pregnancy??? :cry:


----------



## StarSign

Wow....so sorry to hear. How's your protein intake? My sister used to get so weary when she was on her vegan diet. She couldn't even carry a shoe box without it feeling like a hundred pounds.


----------



## AmesLouise

Sounds like me when my blood sugars were low. I was hypoglycemic throughout my entire pregnancy (last baby) and had to eat consistantly (mini meals) all day long. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Destin

Thank you ladies :flower:....doctor did tell me to start eating (protein) every two hours and to drink water constantly. She thinks my blood pressure is dropping too. Hopefully this will fix the weakness. This is my 4 th pregnancy, maybe I just need more than I use to.


----------



## Madeline

hi Destin

i hope you are feeling better soon :hugs:


----------



## Bats11

Not long to go now, hope you start feeling better soon.


----------



## Vee_Bee

I'm 32 weeks this week as well and feel exactly the same a lot of the time - it's so horrible and you feel so pathetic! My arms and legs feel like they weigh a ton and I can't be arsed to do anything - a bit of a pain cos I have a nearly-14 month old little boy that needs taking care of! :wacko:

I'll try the protein thing too - actually, I did notice the other day that having a few mouthfuls of baked beans straight from the tin (not for everyone, I know, but I love them!) gives me an instant boost of energy. Amazing! Not necessarily great for people around you, if you catch my drift, but who cares? :haha:

Hope you feel better soon - what's your due date? Mine's 30 July.

xx


----------



## mom of 7

I also am at 32 weeks and ready for baby to arrive. cramping, gestational diabetes, poking every 2 hours for bs, severe pain in abd, migraines, etc. etc. ready to feel better and dr says it will happen when I deliver.


----------

